# Schwachstelle in Grafikbibliothek libwmf



## Newsfeed (5 Mai 2009)

Die Lücke lässt sich ausnutzen, um durch präparierte Bilder ein System zu kompromittieren. Red Hat und Ubuntu stellen bereits Updates zur Verfügung.

Weiterlesen...


----------

